

Crosswalk comes to Ionic - 10x performance boost on Android 4.0-4.3 devices - gingersnap
http://ionicframework.com/blog/crosswalk-comes-to-ionic/

======
on_and_off
More precisely : _In older Android Devices (4.0-4.3), you’ll see about a 10x
improvement of both HTML /CSS rendering and JavaScript performance and CSS
correctness._

10x performances, after losing much more in the first place ...

